# Ordner Sperren - einfach und schnell



## ImperialTW (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal hier fragen was ihr so empfehlen könnt.
Da ich meinen Privat PC auch geschäftlich nutze, und ab und zu auch andere Leute an meinem PC surfen usw. , wollte ich wissen, ob es denn ein einfaches und schnelles Programm gibt, mit dem man Ordner mit Passwort sperren kann. Ich hab natürlich schon gegoogelt und verschiedene crypt Programme ausprobiert, aber die sind alle sehr aufwändig und umständlich.... (z.B. TrueCrypt). Es muss nicht Geheimdienst-sicher sein....und ich will auch nicht jedes mal ne halbe stunde herumfummeln bis ich an meine Dateien komme.....Also eigentlich würde mir was sehr einfaches reichen. So wie bei WinRar, aber ohne gleichzeitig alles komprimieren zu müssen. Kennt da Jemand was gutes?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Mothman (2. Februar 2012)

Also ein Programm kenne ich auch nicht.
Aber richte doch einen Gast-Benutzer an deinem Rechner ein und sperre dem die Zugangsrechte für bestimmte Ordner. Geht alles mit Windows-Hausmitteln.

EDIT:
Dein Admin-Windows-Benutzer musst du dann natürlich mit einem Passwort schützen.


----------



## chiubiu (2. Februar 2012)

Probier dochmal 7-Zip Ist eigentlich ein Komprimierungsprogramm, aber du kannst die Zip-Dateien dann ohne Probleme mit Passwort sichern und sogar verschiedene Verschlüsselungsarten auswählen. Ich mag das Programm...

Edit: Sorry, hab deinen zweit-letzten Satz nicht gelesen  - aber du kannst die Komprimierung evtl. auf 0 setzen


----------

